# Live Rock for 29 gallon tank, how much do I need?



## jms1026

Ok, so I'm a newbie at saltwater. I know I need live rock, and when I buy it, I plan to buy it cured. With that said, how many pounds do you guys reccomend I get ? I plan on having sand of course, and eventually coral and a small amount of fish, thanks....[/i]


----------



## Cody

1-2lbs per gallon should work.

Now, you need to pay attentino to the type of rock you get. Look for large rocks that dont weigh a lot. This means they are pourous, and can hold more room for filtration and whatever wants to be in the rock. Dense rocks dont have this room. A lighter rock is much better than a dense rock.


----------



## SKAustin

You'll want to go with about 1-2 pounds per gallon. Look for good light porous rock with lots of large and small holes.

Ultimately, the total amount of rock you have will depend greatly on the type of rock you buy, and the look you're trying to achieve with your rockwork.


----------

